# Rare Find Gypsy Zoltar



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Inspiration for a 2012 prop:*
> 
> http://my.earthlink.net/article/ent?guid=20110829/1c84c6b7-115f-4440-ae11-e1390a194afa



When Tom Hanks met face to face with Zoltar in the memorable "BIG" I was mesmerized with the fantasy as if I were still an 8 year old kid. This story got me excited again with the notion that I might be able to replicate a similar Halloween prop that would dispense spooky advice to Trick-or-Treaters. Also, there is a Halloween Forum member that has done an amazing job building a Zoltar fortune teller for his display. I am inspired! I'm plotting it for 2012. Never too soon to dream about Halloween.


----------

